
A couple of reasons you shouldn't be moving your databases to the cloud anytime soon - vaksel
http://sqlblog.com/blogs/denis_gobo/archive/2009/05/07/13862.aspx
======
Tichy
Sounds like he is talking about a specific cloud, rather than clouds in
general.

------
david927
10GB is just for SimpleDB. BigTable has no such limitations, right?

------
edw519
In Scope for V1 = Out of Scope for anytime soon

Out of Scope for V1 = lololololololol

